# New bodies compatibility with third-party light gear?



## mehraban (Mar 29, 2020)

(... already not especially new, though...)

Who has any experience with 90d comatibility with third-party light gear? Triggers, flashes...

Now I've got m50 - camera itself is very good, but I cannot make it work with my non-Canon gear.
With flashes (in full manual, one-pin and Nikon-Olympus shoes both) on camera it works stochastically. Sometimes works, sometimes - not.
With synchronizers (Phottix Strato, Commlite Comtrig, PocketWizard, Yongnuo, Godox and noname one-pin triggers) - single shots, rare and unpredictably.

I have SRT, it's anyway good, but also too big, clumsy and not especially convenient (and no shoe for on-top flash).

I think about 90d to replace my 70d, but, if the things are the same as with m50, it makes me think rather about 80d **- or just to stop thinking at all, because the only feature for me in 90d is 30Mp, if I need them...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 29, 2020)

I would like to know too.
Does anyone here have 90D?


----------

